# Cutting on dbol?



## 2timeround (Mar 4, 2009)

My Stats
age: 20
height: 6ft
weight: 189.2 lbs
1 year consistent training, 3 yrs total.
Target weight: 182 - 183 lbs minimal BF of course. 

Training cardio every morning, circuit training in the afternoon.(300 training)
less then 30g of saturated fats per day and around 10 or 11 peaces of fruit and veg per day, and appetite suppressor called THERMONEX, liver coater's also
Havnt done any calorie counting befor so i cant tell u how much calorie's.
Last dbol cycle was a year ago.


Im going to start a light dbol cycle of 10mg per day whilst still training on leans.
Am i wasting the dbol?
Will this work?
Has any 1 else Done anything similar to this?

Appreciate the feed back thanks guys

edited: wont be starting the cycle for another 4 weeks
          4 weeks ago i weighed 204.6lbs


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes you are waisting the Dbol!
What is your reasoning behind using Dbol to loose weight??


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 5, 2009)

Lots of fruit on a cut.  No wonder you need an appetite suppressant. 

What about protein?  

I've never done gear and never will but I know that not counting calories is a lazy ass cut and good way to lose tons of muscle.  You need to do some research before you start your cycle thats for sure.  

I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 5, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> Yes you are waisting the Dbol!
> What is your reasoning behind using Dbol to loose weight??



Obviously some meat head in the gym put him up to it!


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 5, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Lots of fruit on a cut.  No wonder you need an appetite suppressant.
> 
> What about protein?
> 
> ...



You dont need protein when your taking 10mg dbol a day!
Just dbol and fruit baby!


----------



## 2timeround (Mar 5, 2009)

alright guys, Thanks for the reply.

yeah im having around 200g of protein a day,

iv got like a layer of fat the whole way around my mid section, check this photo

should i keep dieting till  around 80kg? 

then think about a cycle?

and my scoliosis is why my delts dont match


----------



## 2timeround (Mar 5, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Obviously some meat head in the gym put him up to it!



i just train at home man, just trying to learn as much as i can


----------



## Hench (Mar 5, 2009)

2timeround said:


> alright guys, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> yeah im having around 200g of protein a day,
> 
> ...



Your only 20, and from the looks of the photo nowhere near ready for AAS. Steriods are for people who have their diet and training on point and have already made SIGNIFICENT gains naturally.

Head over the the training and diet forums, post a few threads about your program and diet and youll get plenty of help.


----------



## 2timeround (Mar 5, 2009)

ok thanks man


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 5, 2009)

You lost 15 lbs. in 4 weeks? Why?


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 5, 2009)

2timeround said:


> i just train at home man, just trying to learn as much as i can



Ok, as you can see you don't need it.  Give it away or sell it away. 


What does your typical diet look like on a given day?  Go over to the nutrition forums and trainings and post your diet and your training regimen.  Ok, yea Moon already said that.  If you want quick results do a couple of weeks PMSF.  You'll have to cut that fruit but you can pacify your apparent need for instant or semi-instant gratification.  I agree you should use gear after you top out your natural dialed in diet.


----------



## 2timeround (Mar 5, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> You lost 15 lbs. in 4 weeks? Why?



it was all stomache fat, 

lucky i posted befor i started a cycle, these guys where right my training, and eating is way off.

get a new diet and might start 5x5,


----------



## kcdubler04 (Apr 12, 2010)

im starting my first cycle of dbol - never took anything before - - i got 129 tabs how should i take this cycle and so on !! not very knowledgeable on this just know that i have it and want to take it!! any advice??


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 12, 2010)

diet and cardio cut, not gear!


----------



## downtown (Apr 13, 2010)

Well since the other guy got taken care of.  First post stats, age, height, weight, training exp, diet break down, training breakdown, previous cycle exp?  

But right off the bat i can tell you, your going to loose most if not all your gains from dbol if you aint got some test in the mix.  Its pretty simple really, if the gains come really quick then they can go away really quick.



kcdubler04 said:


> im starting my first cycle of dbol - never took anything before - - i got 129 tabs how should i take this cycle and so on !! not very knowledgeable on this just know that i have it and want to take it!! any advice??


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2010)

D-bol would not be my first choice for cutting...


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 13, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> D-bol would not be my first choice for cutting...


 
or my 2nd, 3rd, 4th, or 5th


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

Wouldnt be my first choice either but its not unheard of I've read about guys using it on a cut back in the day before a lot of other aas were widely available they just used it at therapeutic doses of 10mg or less to help maintain muscle mass on a cut.  After they were close to their goal weight they would cut the d-bol and shed the last few pounds of h2o


----------

